# ***hardware Malfunction



## ushigley (Apr 2, 2007)

Hey guys,

I have a Dell Insprinon 1520 laptop,tell me if you would like any aditional information. 

A couple of times when I have been on my laptop when sudenly, and for no apperent reason, the screen will turn blue and this text will appear:

```
***HARDWARE MALFUNCTION
CALL YOUR HARDWARE VENDOR FOR SUPPORT
***THE SYSTEM HAS HALTED***
```
Do you guys have any idea why this is happening? It's not like I had done anything that might trigger it at that moment, so it doesn't make any sense to me. I have searched, so sorry if there is already a topic for this.


----------



## Rebellion88 (Dec 15, 2006)

Have you added any new hardware such as Ram? If you have added a new driver for some hardware lately go into safe mode and remove see if that makes a difference.


----------



## ushigley (Apr 2, 2007)

I haven added any new hardware at all. I went to dell support chat and they told me to go to the setup and restore the defaults, but I think they misunderstood some of my answers to the questions. Any other ideas?


----------



## Rebellion88 (Dec 15, 2006)

Try a system restore, go into accessories then system tools and click system restore. Then select a restore date from a while back before this problem was happening and it will restore your computer to an earlier date if the problem persists you can go back.


----------



## ushigley (Apr 2, 2007)

Rebellion88 said:


> Try a system restore, go into accessories then system tools and click system restore. Then select a restore date from a while back before this problem was happening and it will restore your computer to an earlier date if the problem persists you can go back.


I have contacted Dell technical support now *four* times and each time they try to do something different. Restoring the system is one of the first things that they did, and it did not work. Honestly, this is really started to tick me off- there is no real information in the error message about what is going wrong, so tech support can't tell either. I really don't think that Dell is ever going to be able to fix whatever is wrong with my computer through tech support, because I feal that it must be some sort of hardware defect that can only be fixed by having it replaced. I am pretty sure that this probelm is not a memory overload because I have 2 gigabytes of RAM and I never even get close to using fifty percent of it.The processor or the mother board are the only things that make sense to me. At what point would Dell agree to replace my computer or other Hardware for me? Any other thoughts or ideas?

Other things that Dell Technical Support has tryed:
-System Restore
-Update Drivers
-Uninstall by Google Desktop
-Stoped some start up probelms (Which has caused some probelms!!!!!!:upset

Please, any help is appreciated.


----------



## dai (Jul 2, 2004)

download and run the h/drive makers diognostic utility on the h/drive


----------



## ushigley (Apr 2, 2007)

dai said:


> download and run the h/drive makers diognostic utility on the h/drive



Where could I find that, I'm not sure where to find what my harddrive type either.


----------



## dai (Jul 2, 2004)

the laptop makers site may list the brand in the specs also check your manual for it


----------



## GDkitty (Sep 21, 2007)

Sounds similar to something i ran into YEARS ago when my work got all new IBM desktops (at that point they were still making them) for the office. Most of them had a stupid chasis tampering system thing, if you tried to open the case for them, it would lock the system, and had to get a password to actualy be able to start the thing properly.

I know you said yours is a laptop, but maybe its something similar.


----------



## ushigley (Apr 2, 2007)

Dell Technical Support seams to be utterly useless. I have probably contacted them 10 times, each time on the phone for 2 hours, and they still can't fix it. They have run every single test twice, despite when I have told them that they have already done that. I am really starting to despise them. Will Dell every admit that I have faulty hardware and take it back to look at it?


----------



## dai (Jul 2, 2004)

phone them back and ask to speak to a supervisor


----------



## ushigley (Apr 2, 2007)

dai said:


> phone them back and ask to speak to a supervisor


Alright, I might just try that.


----------



## Zeus2010 (Jun 19, 2010)

Any chance you were / are using Kaspersky Anti-virus / Internet Security? I found a link on the HP website that suggests this is caused by Kaspersky on systems with 2GB or more of memory.


----------

